# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Περί εγγυήσεως ο λόγος

## ridiculus_maximus

Αναφέρεται στους όρους πως ζημιά από ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα δεν γίνετε χρήση της εγγύησης . 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, Seagate 320gig sata2 μερικών ημερών και αγορασμένος στο e0shop, έκαψε εξωτερικό chip, και το service έκρινε πως έφταιξε η τροφοδοσία αφού υπάρχει ψημένο chipακι ….. και μου επιστρέφουν πίσω τον χαλασμένο εκτός εγγύησης. Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα δουλεύει ολόιδιος δίσκος σε hardware raid με τον τσουρουφλισμένο. Δεν έχει καεί τίποτα άλλο στο pc μου και δουλεύει μια χαρά. 
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, μιας και τα λόγια δεν βλέπω να πιάνουν τόπο…. ? Κάποιο RMA με την Seagate? Any ideas ….  ::

----------


## PPZ

Τιποτα φιλε.Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη.Απο τη στιγμη που εχει καμμενα τσιπακια κανενας δεν θα σου δεχτει εγγυηση.Μπορει να μην εβαλες το φισακι τροφοδοσιας σωστα, μπορει να ειχες διακυμανσεις ρευματος εκεινη τη στιγμη, μπορει να ηταν χαλασμενο απο την μανα του.Οπος και να γυρισεις, με καμμενα τσιπακια δεν αναγνωριζουν εγγυηση.

Καλη ερωτηση ειναι: Δουλευε οταν το πρωτοεβαλες? η καικε αμεσως?

Αν ηταν αμεσα, τοτε μπορει να φταει ειτε λαθος τροφοδοσια ειτε να ηταν χαλασμενο απο το εργοστασιο.

Μονη λυση ειναι να βρεις μια αλλη πλακετα απο το ιδιο δισκο...

----------


## ted007

Δηλαδη αυτη η παραγραφος περι τροφοδοσιας κλπ κλπ 

βγαζει τις εταιριες λαδι σε περιπτωσεις Αστοχιας Υλικου?

Τοσο ευκολα λενε "ααα το εκαψες εσυ"?

----------


## Valis

Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια καλή φώτο με την πλακέτα που έχει καεί το τσιπάκι; Στείλε την να την δω και θα σου πω...

----------


## PPZ

> Δηλαδη αυτη η παραγραφος περι τροφοδοσιας κλπ κλπ 
> 
> βγαζει τις εταιριες λαδι σε περιπτωσεις Αστοχιας Υλικου?
> 
> Τοσο ευκολα λενε "ααα το εκαψες εσυ"?


 Ναι, τοσο ευκολα το λενε.ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΟ, η οτιδιποτε αλλο εξαρτημα τοτε ναι, θα σου πουν οτι δεν καλυπτεται απο εγγυηση.Αν σου καει και εισαι τυχερος και δεν φαινεται, τοτε μπορει να το αλλαξουν.






> Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια καλή φώτο με την πλακέτα που έχει καεί το τσιπάκι; Στείλε την να την δω και θα σου πω...


 Να του πεις τι? Αν καικε απο το δικο του λαθος η απο το εργοστασιο? Οπος και να ειναι, αν φαινεται οτι ειναι καμμενη πλακετα τοτε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν θα του αναγνωρισει την εγγυηση.

----------


## dolfinpg

Τώρα να σου πω ρε φίλε το κλασικό ..."Εγώ στο είπα να τον γυρίσεις πίσω απο την αρχή;"
Φαινόταν απο την αρχή οτι είχε πρόβλημα αλλά το πάλεψες απο καλή θέληση και νάτα τώρα τα αποτελέσματα....

Με τις υγείες σου...!!!  ::

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

> Δηλαδη αυτη η παραγραφος περι τροφοδοσιας κλπ κλπ 
> 
> βγαζει τις εταιριες λαδι σε περιπτωσεις Αστοχιας Υλικου?
> 
> Τοσο ευκολα λενε "ααα το εκαψες εσυ"?


Έτσι μάλλον είναι .... αν καεί το ολοκληρωμένο και είναι απο την εξωτερική πλευρά.... σημαίνει πως φταίει η τροφοδοσία. Προφανως το συμπερασμα είναι οπτικό. Τώρα ποιά θεωρία είναι αυτή που το λέει δεν ξέρω,..... μάλλον είναι απο το χώρο του marketing. Σκεφτόμουν να άνοιγα RMA με την seagate. 

Φίλε PPZ ... η αλήθεια είναι πως με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει απο την αρχή ο σκληρός δίσκος και τον είχα ξεκουμπωσει αρκετές φορές ..... by the way η vga card πετάει....  ::  

Valis ακόμα δεν το έχω πάρει τον δίσκο στο χέρι .... αλλά όπως λέει και ο Πέτρος PPZ δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα καμμένο ολοκληρωμένο.

Στον κουβά......  ::

----------


## Ygk

Εναν SATA 300αρι Seagate με το ίδιο πρόβλημα (κάρβουνο η πλακέτα) τον έχω για ... ενθύμιο.
Η ζημιά είναι μερικών μηνών.
Ακρη δεν έβγαλα!

Θα ανεβάσω photo το βραδάκι... ανέβασε κι εσύ να κάνουμε κανενα albumακι... αντε για να είναι καί κάπου χρήσιμοι οι δίσκοι  ::

----------


## Ygk

Κειμήλιο..  ::

----------


## PPZ

ΟΛΕ!

Αλλα.....αν βρεθει πλακετα απο τετοιο δισκακι....
Γι'αυτο μην το πετατε.Παντα υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεθει οταν δεν το περιμενεις...

Υ.Γ. Αφου δεν με πηρες τηλ. μεχρι σημερα....υπεθεσα οτι παιζει καλα  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Valis ακόμα δεν το έχω πάρει τον δίσκο στο χέρι .... αλλά όπως λέει και ο Πέτρος PPZ δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα καμμένο ολοκληρωμένο.


Και άλλοι έτσι έλεγαν  ::  Η επιλογή δική σου.

----------


## ALTAiR

Έχω στείει στην Quantum τότε, δίσκο με καμένο τσιπάκι και τον δεχτήκανε και μου τον αλλάξανε.
Seagate.com
πάρε Rma number, στείλετον με ΕΛΤΑ και θα στον γυρίσουνε πίσω περκέτι, ή θα στον αλλάξουνε εντελώς...
Προσοχή όμως θέλει κανονικά ειδική συσκευασία αλλιώς μπορεί να μη δεχτούνε την εγγύηση του service
Είναι ένα κουτί αφρολέξ μέσα κλπ
Αν δεν έχεις σου στέλνουν οι ίδιοι πρώτα το κουτί και μετά το επιστρέφει με το δίσκο και το τυπωμένο rma πάνω στο κουτί.
Θα στο αλλάξουνε σίγουρα. Είναι εντός εγγύησης...
Επίσης καταγγελία του eshop στα διάφορα ινστιτούτα προστασίας καταναλωτή κλπ
Τι θα πει είναι από ρεύμα? και το πλατώ από ρεύμα χαλάει τις μισές φορές
 ::  
Αστοχία υλικού στα chipάκια δεν παίζει?

----------


## ALTAiR

Θέμη αν δε βρεις κουτάκι και βιάζεσαι στείλε pm ή sms, έχω κουτί κάπου στη δουλειά, σκονισμένο βέβαια και κιτρινισμένο, άλλα εντός προδιαγραφών!!!

----------


## Valis

> Τι θα πει είναι από ρεύμα? και το πλατώ από ρεύμα χαλάει τις μισές φορές
>  
> Αστοχία υλικού στα chipάκια δεν παίζει?



Πέστα γιατι θα μας τρελάνουνε μερικοί εδώ μέσα. Κουτάκια υπάρχουν και από εδώ αν θέλεις κανεις. Έχω και Seagate στυλ και WD στυλ (έχουν διαφορές στις προδιαγραφές).

----------


## Valis

> Κειμήλιο..


Αυτόν πάντως μάλλον δεν θα σου τον άλλαζαν  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Κειμήλιο.. 
> 
> 
> Αυτόν πάντως μάλλον δεν θα σου τον άλλαζαν


  ::   :: 

Valis, eides ton allo pou tha allaksoun??

Gia na ton allazan ua eprepe na eixa kanei toulaxiston mia dyteri erotisi/proseggisi... whatever...

Pera apo to peisma kai to I'm the super duppel... iparxei kai o xronos kai ena kostos teliko ca.... katse na rikso mia matia sto eshop... so...
http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.301595 ... affordable!!!

Ama pote tou afieroso xrono kai matho tha sou po... Exei akomi 2,5 xronia eggyisi!! 

As euxithoume kali epityxia ston filo mas, stin prospatheia allagis tou diskou!

PS Sorry gia ta Greeklish

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Τι θα πει είναι από ρεύμα? και το πλατώ από ρεύμα χαλάει τις μισές φορές
>  
> Αστοχία υλικού στα chipάκια δεν παίζει?
> 
> 
> 
> Πέστα γιατι θα μας τρελάνουνε μερικοί εδώ μέσα. Κουτάκια υπάρχουν και από εδώ αν θέλεις κανεις. Έχω και Seagate στυλ και WD στυλ (έχουν διαφορές στις προδιαγραφές).



Ωραια.Εγω θα σας τρελανω, και εσυ θα τον κανεις να πληρωσει 30-40 ευρω μεταφορικα, και μετα θα του αλλαξουν το δισκο που κανει 70 (που δεν το πιστευω).ΑΝ τον αλλαξουν, θα πει οτι πληρωσε τον δισκο μιση τιμη απο οσο εχει καινουργιος.Παλη καλα.ΑΝ δεν του χρεωσουν και αποστολη απο εκει, που νομιζω θα κανουν...

read this:



> # You must pay postage charges for all shipments from you to Seagate.
> # Send your drive(s)to Seagate using the carrier of your choice. *Please use a method with ability to trace shipment*. Seagate is not responsible for shipments for which the carrier cannot provide proof of delivery.
> # If your product is under warranty, Seagate will pay for postage of repaired/replacement products from Seagate to you.* You must pay all applicable duties and customs charges for shipments to and from Seagate.*


 Θα το στειλει, θα του πουν ο'τι και στο eshop, και θα πληρωσει καπακι.Τελος παντων.Εσυ εχεις δικη σου εμπειρια, εγω τη δικη μου.Και τα μεταφορικα θα πανε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 30-40 ευρω με τους ορους που βαζει η Seagate...

Υ.Γ. Απο οτι βλεπω αποστολη στην Ολλανδια....ολε....

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

30-40 ευρώ .... ? Με courier ή ταχυδρομείο?  ::  ....

Δεν σας είπα ..... μου λέει στο τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός πως πρώτη φορά φτάνει στο e-shop δίσκος με καμμένο chip.... και τον ρωτάω στην κόντρα.... πόσο καιρό δουέύεις ? ..... αντε βγάλε άκρη!!!  ::

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

Μιλώντας εκ νέου με e-shop και προσπαθώντας να τους πείσω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας... και μασώντας την ίδια καραμέλα πως έφταιγε η τροφοδοσία, η ΔΕΗ, η καθαριστρια της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας, τους ζητώ να μου επιστρέψουν μαζί με τον δίσκο εγγράφως τον λόγο που τον βγάλανε εκτός εγγύησης....
Εδώ ξεκινά το πανηγύρι λοιπόν.... Ο τεχνικός μου λέει πως πρώτη φορά τους ζητάει πελάτης κάτι τέτοιο  ::  και δεν μπορούν να δώσουν εγγράφως τίποτα. Τι και αν προσπάθησα να μιλήσω με τον προιστάμενο του .... όλως τυχαίως ήταν πολύ απασχολημένος για να ασχοληθεί με ένα δίσκο των 90ευρώ.... Του εξήγησα πως ισχύουν και για το e-shop οι ίδιοι νόμοι που διέπουν όοοοολες τις εταιρίες αλλά τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν στο e-shop. 

O τεχνικός επέμενε να πάρω τον δίσκο και να συνεννοηθω με την ίδια την seagate.....(δεν το σκέφτηκε μόνος του βέβαια.. το είχα ανεφέρει νωρίτερα)... ενώ δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει κανέναν υπεύθυνο στο τηλέφωνο .... τελικά κατάφερα να πάρω κάποιο όνομα ο οποίος θα με τηλεφωνήσει όταν δεν θα είναι απασχολημένος  ::  

Ωστόσο διαβάζοντας το ΦΕΚ με αρ.192 που μου έστειλε ο Wizard... το e-shop οφείλει να επικοινωνήσει με την seagate και σε καμμια περίπτωση ο αγοραστής. .... Επιπλέον κάθε προιόν πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο manual σωστής εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας στα ελληνικά.... Δεν θυμάμαι το διαφανές κουτάκι να είχε καν οδηγίες...  ::  μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος εδώ  ::  

Δεν έχω πρόθεση να το αφήσω έτσι, η στάση τους είναι προκλητική και απαθής προς τον αγοραστή...... Περιμένω λοιπόν τηλέφωνο απο τον κο Συρόπουλο, τεχνικό προιστάμενο στο e-shop...  :: 




> Υ.Γ. Απο οτι βλεπω αποστολη στην Ολλανδια....ολε....


Σύμφωνα με ΦΕΚ όπως είπα παραπάνω η εταιρία οφείλει η ίδια να προβεί σε αυτή την διαδικασία με τη λιγότερο δυνατή ενόχληση προς τον πελάτη  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Επιπλέον κάθε προιόν πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο manual σωστής εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας στα ελληνικά....


Για τα εξαρτήματα των Η/Υ (οπως HDD, DVD,MOBO) δεν ισχύει.

----------


## JS

Εγώ πάλι προτείνω να κάνεις κάτι άλλο...

Να πας απο εκεί, να αρχίσεις να φωνάζεις, να βρίζεις, να,να,να,να
Εν τέλει επειδή θα τους έχεις σπάσει τα νεύρα και δεν θα θέλουν να σε βλέπουν να τους χαλάς το στομάχι θα σου δώσουν άλλο δίσκο.

Απο την άλλη βέβαια για ένα δίσκο αξίζει ;
Αν νομίζεις πάντως οτι αξίζει, η διαδικασία δουλεύει.

Αν ήταν WD τώρα θα καθόταν δίπλα σου ολοκαίνουργιος δίσκος αντικατάστασης με επιβάρυνση ~7Ε ...αλλά δεν γουστάρετε...θέλετε seagate  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Μιάς και μιλάμε για το e_shop, εγώ ξέρω περίπτωση 2,5" δίσκου που κάηκε από λάθος τοποθέτηση του βύσματος και αντικαταστάθηκε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.
Παρόμοια με την ανωτέρω περίπτωση θα έχουν δεί πολλές ...

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ridiculus_maximus
> 
> Επιπλέον κάθε προιόν πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο manual σωστής εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας στα ελληνικά....
> 
> 
> Για τα εξαρτήματα των Η/Υ (οπως HDD, DVD,MOBO) δεν ισχύει.


Και από που προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει αυτή η εξαίρεση??

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Με ΕΛΤΑ δεν πάει 30-40 ευρώ.
Αν πάρουμε την εκδοχή ότι ο δίσκος πάει στράφι και τον χάσαμε΄, με 15 ευρώ πχ μεταφορικά και 15 μέρες μετά έχουμε νέο δίσκο. Για μένα αξίζει τον κόπο.

Θέμη μίλα καλύτερα στο ισόγειο με τον ευτραφή νεαρό με το μούσι(Χαλάνδρι) και εξήγησε του στα ίσια την περίπτωση, αυτός ίσως να σε βοηθήσει πιο πολύ από τους άλλους εργαζομένους.

----------


## jpeppas

> read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #
> # Send your drive(s)to Seagate using the carrier of your choice. 
> *Please use a method with ability to trace shipment
> Seagate is not responsible for shipments for which the carrier cannot provide proof of delivery.*.
> ...


Αν θες tracking δεν παίζει ΕΛΤΑ. Θες courrier.

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

> Θέμη μίλα καλύτερα στο ισόγειο με τον ευτραφή νεαρό με το μούσι(Χαλάνδρι) και εξήγησε του στα ίσια την περίπτωση, αυτός ίσως να σε βοηθήσει πιο πολύ από τους άλλους εργαζομένους.


Ε το επόμενο στάδιο θα είναι αυτό .... να πάω στο μαγαζί και να φωνάζω μέχρι να μου δώσουν ένα δίσκο ....  ::  ...... Θάνος βρε.... και όχι Θέμης ....  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...



Παει, γιατι το θελουνε συστημενο.Το ξερω, πιστεψε με (been there, done this).Σε καλυτερη περιπτοση θα παει 25-30 ευρω....

Απλα φοβαμαι μην του αποριψουν την εγγυηση και εκει, τοτε τσαμπα τα λεφτα.


@Ridiculus_Maximus , αυτο που σου ειπανε ειναι ψεμα.Ειναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΗ να σου δωσουν εγγραφο αποτελεσματα ελεγχου.Οταν πηγες τον δισκο σου δωσανε ενα χαρτη παραλαβης.Το ιδιο πρεπει να σου κοψουν ενα χαρτη με αναφορα...

Να σου πω κατι, γιατι δεν ερχεσαι σημερα οταν σχολασω να παμε μαζι, να δουμε τι θα γινει.Ειμαι καλος πελατης εκει, και με ξερουν.Και εχω αλλαξει αρκετα πραγματα μεχρη τωρα.Να ζητησουμε να μιλησουμε με τον προισταμενο, να δουμε τι εχει να πει.Το τηλ. μου εχεις....

@ALTAiR , δεν κανει και πολυ να μιλησει με τον υπαλληλο εκει, γιατι ολα τα εξαρτηματα τα στελνουν στο service στο Μενιδι.Μπορει και να γινεται αλλα εγω δεν το ξερω.

@JS , με το δικο σου τροπο μονο που θα του δωσουν ειναι κλοτσια απο το μαγαζι  ::  Συμφονω οτι πρεπει να παει εκει, εφ'οσον ειναι ετσι η κατασταση, αλλα να ειναι χαμιλοφον, και να επιμενει να μιλησει με καποιον αρμοδιο...

----------


## Valis

> Ωραια.Εγω θα σας τρελανω, και εσυ θα τον κανεις να πληρωσει 30-40 ευρω μεταφορικα, και μετα θα του αλλαξουν το δισκο που κανει 70 (που δεν το πιστευω).ΑΝ τον αλλαξουν, θα πει οτι πληρωσε τον δισκο μιση τιμη απο οσο εχει καινουργιος.Παλη καλα.ΑΝ δεν του χρεωσουν και αποστολη απο εκει, που νομιζω θα κανουν...


Καταρχήν εγώ δεν αναγκάζω κανένα να κάνει τίποτα! Καθένας δρα με το μυαλό του και είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πράξεις του!

Έχω στείλει στο depot στην Ολλανδία (αεροδρόμιο Schipol) καμμια 100-τη δίσκους (αν θέλεις μπορούμε να δούμε τα δελτία αποστολής μαζί). Από την πείρα μου λοιπόν και έχοντας μιλήσει με 2-3 άτομα στην ολλαδία για διάφορα τεχνικά προβλήματα (λόγω εργασίας) μπορώ να σου πω υπεύθυνα το εξής: ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο να πάει ο δίσκος με courier. ΔΕΝ εχεί χαθεί ποτέ καμμιά αποστολή μου με ελτά προς τα εκεί. ΔΕΝ κοστίζει σαν απλό πακέτο ο δίσκος πιο πολύ απο 7.50 ευρώ με τιμές πριν 10 μέρες. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι σε πακέτο που να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές που λένε, όχι ομως απαραίτητα δίκό τους. Ο συνολικός χρόνος αλλαγής αν είναι εντός εγγύησης και δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα στις αποστολές δεν είναι πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες.

Επί του θέματος. ΔΕΝ έχω δει προσωπικά την φωτογραφία ακόμα (δεν μου την έχει στείλει το παλικάρι). Στην ολλανδία όταν είναι σκασμένα τα ηλεκτρονικά στον δίσκο είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί στο τι κοιτάνε. Αν θέλεις να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες μπορώ να σου πω ποιός και τί μου είπε μεσα από την Seagate. Και γιατί για παράδειγμα του φίλου Ygk δεν θα του αλλάζανε το δίσκο χωρίς κόστος. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τους στείλουμε mail και να μας πουν μια "φιλική" και ανεπίσημη άποψη. 

Πίστεψέ με δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιδικία μαζί σου και σε τιμώ ως άτομο.

Φιλικά πάντα,
Χρήστος


Υ.Γ. Εννοείται ότι αμα γίνει η δουλεία από το μαγαζί είναι καλλίτερα!

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ridiculus_maximus
> 
> Επιπλέον κάθε προιόν πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο manual σωστής εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας στα ελληνικά....
> 
> 
> Για τα εξαρτήματα των Η/Υ (οπως HDD, DVD,MOBO) δεν ισχύει.


Κανονικά εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο πώλησης δήλαδή αν είναι OEM, retail κλπ κλπ. Αλλά στο ελλαδιστάν μην το ψάχνεις αυτό...

----------


## andreas

> Εγώ πάλι προτείνω να κάνεις κάτι άλλο...
> 
> Να πας απο εκεί, να αρχίσεις να φωνάζεις, να βρίζεις, να,να,να,να
> Εν τέλει επειδή θα τους έχεις σπάσει τα νεύρα και δεν θα θέλουν να σε βλέπουν να τους χαλάς το στομάχι θα σου δώσουν άλλο δίσκο.
> 
> Απο την άλλη βέβαια για ένα δίσκο αξίζει ;
> Αν νομίζεις πάντως οτι αξίζει, η διαδικασία δουλεύει.
> 
> Αν ήταν WD τώρα θα καθόταν δίπλα σου ολοκαίνουργιος δίσκος αντικατάστασης με επιβάρυνση ~7Ε ...αλλά δεν γουστάρετε...θέλετε seagate


Βασικα αμα πας απο εκει και φωναξεις λιγο μπροστα στον κοσμο που περιμενει θα ερθει ο προισταμενος σε χρονο dt γιατι χαλας την βιτιρνα  ::   ::

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

Βασικά θα πάω μια βόλτα αύριο απο το χαλάνδρι και θα παραλάβω τον δίσκο μόνο με το ενυπόγραφο χαρτί που ζητάω.... να δω αν τις μπούρδες που σου λέν στο τηλέφωνο είναι διατεθημένοι να μου τα δώσουν και γραπτώς  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> Ωραια.Εγω θα σας τρελανω, και εσυ θα τον κανεις να πληρωσει 30-40 ευρω μεταφορικα, και μετα θα του αλλαξουν το δισκο που κανει 70 (που δεν το πιστευω).ΑΝ τον αλλαξουν, θα πει οτι πληρωσε τον δισκο μιση τιμη απο οσο εχει καινουργιος.Παλη καλα.ΑΝ δεν του χρεωσουν και αποστολη απο εκει, που νομιζω θα κανουν...
> 
> 
> Καταρχήν εγώ δεν αναγκάζω κανένα να κάνει τίποτα! Καθένας δρα με το μυαλό του και είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πράξεις του!
> 
> Έχω στείλει στο depot στην Ολλανδία (αεροδρόμιο Schipol) καμμια 100-τη δίσκους (αν θέλεις μπορούμε να δούμε τα δελτία αποστολής μαζί). Από την πείρα μου λοιπόν και έχοντας μιλήσει με 2-3 άτομα στην ολλαδία για διάφορα τεχνικά προβλήματα (λόγω εργασίας) μπορώ να σου πω υπεύθυνα το εξής: ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο να πάει ο δίσκος με courier. ΔΕΝ εχεί χαθεί ποτέ καμμιά αποστολή μου με ελτά προς τα εκεί. ΔΕΝ κοστίζει σαν απλό πακέτο ο δίσκος πιο πολύ απο 7.50 ευρώ με τιμές πριν 10 μέρες. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι σε πακέτο που να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές που λένε, όχι ομως απαραίτητα δίκό τους. Ο συνολικός χρόνος αλλαγής αν είναι εντός εγγύησης και δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα στις αποστολές δεν είναι πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες.
> ...



Εγω απλα θελω να βοηθησω.Κριμα να δωσει και αλλα χρηματα για κατι που δεν αξιζει.Ξερω και εγω γιατι δεν θα τον αλλαζανε τον δισκο του YGK.Μιλαμε σαν τεχνικοι, οχι σαν ασχετοι.Αυτο που ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να κοιταξουν ειναι αν εχει χαλασει τιποτα απο υπερταση η απο βραχηκυκλωμα.Διαφορετικα καιγεται πλακετα απο αυτα, και διαφορετικα απο βλαβη που ειχε εργοστασιακα ο δισκος (η εγινε αργοτερα).Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ειναι καμμενο κανενα ολοκληρομενο, με το τροπο οπος ειναι στον Γιαννη (YGK), τοτε ειναι σιγουρο πως εγινε η βλαβη.Αν ειναι ομως καμμενοι αντιστασεις, διοδοι (οχι στην τροφοδοσια), πυκνωτες σκασμενοι, κλπ. τοτε εχει πυθανωτητες να τον αλλαξει.Παντως καλη ιδεα ειναι, αν δεν βγαλει ακρη με το Eshop να σταλει ενα εμαιλ στη Seagate με την photo του δισκου, της πλακετας, και να απαντησουν αν αξιζει αποστολη η οχι.
Δεν ηθελα να πω οτι εσυ τον κανεις να κανει κατι, απλα εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω ενα Maxtor δισκο πριν 2-3 χρονια, και μου βγηκε διπλασια λεφτα απο το καινουργιο στο μαγαζι εδω...και μου περασε στο μυαλο οτι θα την κατσει και ο Θανος οπος το κανανε σε εμενα.Μου αλλαξανε τον δισκο, αλλα επρεπε να πληρωσω τη διαφορα σε μοντελο, γιατι δεν υπηρχε τετοιο, συν τα μεταφορικα να παει και να το στειλουν πισω...συν κανα μηνα περιμενα....εχχχ....βασανα  ::

----------


## Valis

> Δεν ηθελα να πω οτι εσυ τον κανεις να κανει κατι, απλα εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω ενα Maxtor δισκο πριν 2-3 χρονια, και μου βγηκε διπλασια λεφτα απο το καινουργιο στο μαγαζι εδω...και μου περασε στο μυαλο οτι θα την κατσει και ο Θανος οπος το κανανε σε εμενα.Μου αλλαξανε τον δισκο, αλλα επρεπε να πληρωσω τη διαφορα σε μοντελο, γιατι δεν υπηρχε τετοιο, συν τα μεταφορικα να παει και να το στειλουν πισω...συν κανα μηνα περιμενα....εχχχ....βασανα


Μπρρρρρ maxtor μπρρρρ ανατριχίλα!!! Ευτυχώς οι άλλοι δεν είναι τοσο πριξ..... Ευτυχώς maxtor τέλος! και αν σου έχει μείνει τίποτα περνάει αλα seagate (κλάσεις ανώτερη!). Τώρα πια se WD και seagate παρακαλάς να μην έχουν το μοντέλο σου, πέρνεις τσάμπα upgrage και στους δύο! Δεν είναι όλες οι καταστάσεις ίδιες και στο 99.99% είναι παραπάνω από εντάξει οι τύποι. π.χ. οvernight service σε σκληρό από αεροπλάνο. Μονευ ταλκσ!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βασικά θα πάω μια βόλτα αύριο απο το χαλάνδρι και θα παραλάβω τον δίσκο μόνο με το ενυπόγραφο χαρτί που ζητάω.... να δω αν τις μπούρδες που σου λέν στο τηλέφωνο είναι διατεθημένοι να μου τα δώσουν και γραπτώς


Να πας Θέμη μου, έεεεεεεε sorry Θάνο μου!  :: 
Έχω τον Θέμη το συνάδελφο στη σχολή και παρασύρθηκα...
Να πας και μη διστασεις να τον στείλεις με ΕΛΤΑ για service στο εξωτερικό.
Δε χαλάνε το όνομα τους για μια πλακετίτσα και ένα τσιπάκι. Είναι εταιρείες κολoσσοί, με υπόβαθρο.

----------


## Bill.amd

Είχα κι εγώ μια ατυχία με seagate. Πήρα ένα 320 IDE από το eshop. Αφού του φόρτωσα ότι είχα και δεν είχα μέσα σε μια βδομάδα τον έβαλα σε μια σακούλα και τον πήγα από Αιγάλεω αμπελοκήπους να περάσω τη μουσική μου σε έναν άλλο υπολογιστή.
Με το που άνοιξε ο άλλος υπολογιστής ο δίσκος έβγαζε καπνούς. Το τροφοδοτικό thermaltake 500άρι. Κοίταξα επίμονα το πώς τον έβαλα μην έκανα εγώ καμιά γκάφα... Ο δίσκος μέσα είχε όλα μου τα δεδομένα χωρίς να έχω εφεδρεία πουθενά!
Μέσα στην απόγνωση παίρνω τηλ τον sv1bds που αν και δεν το ήξερα καλά προσφέρθηκε να βοηθήσει...
Πάω σπίτι του και τον βλέπει. Διάγνωση: "έχει καεί η ασφάλεια στα 5βόλτ και βραχυκυκλώνει με τη γείωση γι αυτό βγάζει καπνούς. Κατά 95% αν σπάσουμε την ασφάλεια ο δίσκος θα παίξει και θα σώσουμε τα δεδομένα". 
Μετά από πρόταση δικιά μου η λύση για να μην μου πουν κάτι στο σέρβις ήταν να το αφήσω να καεί κι άλλο και πιθανότατα θα άντεχε η πλακέτα χωρίς ζημιά.
Πίσω στο Thermaltake να καίω την ασφάλεια. Άνοιξε-κλείσε διαδοχικά για να μην ζεσταθεί πολύ η πλακέτα. Η ασφάλεια έβγαζε πολύ καπνό και φώτιζε σαν led. Με την τέταρτη προσπάθεια κάνει ένα τακ και ο δίσκος άρχισε να γυρνάει. Ακαριαία backup όλο το δίσκο.
Τον δίσκο τελικά δεν τον γύρισα πίσω. Βαριόμουν όλη αυτή την ιστορία με το αν είμαι ελέφαντας ή όχι. Κι ο δίσκος δουλεύει. Τί να τους πώ;;
sv1bds είσαι πολύ μεγάλος όμως! Απίστευτος! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nvak

Ασφάλεια σου είπε ή Zener ?

Πολύ περίεργη βλάβη. Μήπως ξεκίνησε απο κακή επαφή στο πλήν του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας ?

Καλού κακού, το τροφοδοτικό θέλει κοίταγμα με παλμογράφο. 
Κάτι μπορεί να κάνει στο ξεκίνημα.

Τα τροφοδοτικά συνήθως την ανάδραση την έχουν στα 5volt και τις άλλες τάσεις στο περίπου. 
Μία στιγμιαία υπερκατανάλωση στα 5, όπως το φόρτωμα πυκνωτή στο ξεκίνημα, μπορεί να δώσει υπερτάσεις στίς άλλες τάσεις.
Το πιθανότερο πάντως είναι η κακή επαφή...

----------


## Bill.amd

> Ασφάλεια σου είπε ή Zener ?
> 
> Πολύ περίεργη βλάβη. Μήπως ξεκίνησε απο κακή επαφή στο πλήν του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας ?
> 
> Καλού κακού, το τροφοδοτικό θέλει κοίταγμα με παλμογράφο. 
> Κάτι μπορεί να κάνει στο ξεκίνημα.
> 
> Τα τροφοδοτικά συνήθως την ανάδραση την έχουν στα 5volt και τις άλλες τάσεις στο περίπου. 
> Μία στιγμιαία υπερκατανάλωση στα 5, όπως το φόρτωμα πυκνωτή στο ξεκίνημα, μπορεί να δώσει υπερτάσεις στίς άλλες τάσεις.
> Το πιθανότερο πάντως είναι η κακή επαφή...


Δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν το τροφοδοτικό... Στο πισί πάνω ήταν ακόμα ένα seagate 250 που δεν έπαθε τπτ. Και επιπλέον... έχει αγοραστεί ένας ίδιος ολοκαίνουριος seagate 320 γι αυτό το πισί και δεν παρουσίασε ποτέ πρόβλημα. Πιστεύω ότι ήταν αστοχία υλικού. Και τις επαφές στα βύσματα τις κοίταξα 3 φορές.
Το αν ήταν ασφάλεια ή όχι δεν το ξέρω. Έχω μεσάνυχτα από ηλεκτρονικά κι έτσι προσπαθούσε να μου τα πεί με απλά λόγια ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## Valis

> Τα τροφοδοτικά συνήθως την ανάδραση την έχουν στα 5volt και τις άλλες τάσεις στο περίπου. 
> Μία στιγμιαία υπερκατανάλωση στα 5, όπως το φόρτωμα πυκνωτή στο ξεκίνημα, μπορεί να δώσει υπερτάσεις στίς άλλες τάσεις.
> Το πιθανότερο πάντως είναι η κακή επαφή...


Έχοντας δουλέψει πάρα πολύ με atx τροφοδοτικά θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι η ανάδραση (feedback) δίνεται ή μόνο άπο τα +12 (φτηνιάρικα) ή από τον συνδιασμό όλων των θετικών τάσεων (one stage) ή στα νεότερα και καλύτερης ποιότητας σε δύο στάδια, χοντρικά από τα +12 και +5 και ακριβέστερα από το +3.3 (two stage). Ίσως και παραπάνω ανάλογα αν υπάρχουν και άλλες ξεχωριστές γραμμές 12/5.

Νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο είναι και το καλύτερο από άποψη ασφάλειας και ακριβέστερο γιατί η ρυθμιση γίνεται με σύνδεση 4-σημείων (kelvin).

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nvak

> στα νεότερα και καλύτερης ποιότητας σε δύο στάδια, χοντρικά από τα +12 και +5 και ακριβέστερα από το +3.3 (two stage). Ίσως και παραπάνω ανάλογα αν υπάρχουν και άλλες ξεχωριστές γραμμές 12/5.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο είναι και το καλύτερο από άποψη ασφάλειας και ακριβέστερο γιατί η ρυθμιση γίνεται με σύνδεση 4-σημείων (kelvin).


Η δική μου εμπειρία προέρχεται απο μία παλιότερη προσπάθεια να χρησιμοποιήσω τροφοδοτικό PC σε κύκλωμα μετρήσεων, σαν φτηνή λύση, σταθερότερη που απομονώνει τους θορύβους και τις υπερτάσεις του δικτύου. Εκεί έμαθα να μην τα εκτιμώ...
Μιάς και έχεις την εμπειρία, θα μπορούσες να μας προτείνεις κάποια τροφοδοτικά ? 
να μας πείς επίσης ποιά να αποφεύγουμε και πώς να τα διαλέγουμε?
Μιάς και οι περισσότερες βλάβες ξεκινούν απο φτηνιάρικα τροφοδοτικά, καλό είναι να δίνουμε περισότερη προσοχή που εμπιστευόμαστε τον εξοπλισμό μας.

----------


## Valis

Για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους δεν μπορώ να συστήσω συγκεκριμένες μάρκες/μοντέλα. Προσωπικά τα "φτηνά" δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα για κανένα λόγο. Όσο για το πως να τα διαλέγει κανείς είναι πολύ δύσκολο, χρειάζεται κανείς να έχει πολύ πείρα σε ηλεκτρονικά για να έχει γνώμη. Ένα τροφοδοτικό που κοστίζει λιγότερο απο €70-80 δεν νομίζω να αξίζει τον κόπο. Γενικά τα τροφοδοτικά που έχουν ένα cooler 150mm δεν έχουν καλή θερμική συμπεριφορά. Τα τροφοδοτικά με καλώδια που βγαίνουν δεν είναι και πολύ καλή ιδέα. Συνήθως στην ίδια ισχύ το βαρύτερο είναι καλύτερο. Καλύτερα να έχουν κύκλωμα active PFC. Σίγουρα βέβαια απέξω δεν μπορείς να έχεις (σχεδόν) καμία άποψη. Αν κάποιος θέλει να δούμε κάποιο πρέπει να το ανοίξουμε... 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους δεν μπορώ να συστήσω συγκεκριμένες μάρκες/μοντέλα. Προσωπικά τα "φτηνά" δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα για κανένα λόγο. Όσο για το πως να τα διαλέγει κανείς είναι πολύ δύσκολο, χρειάζεται κανείς να έχει πολύ πείρα σε ηλεκτρονικά για να έχει γνώμη. Ένα τροφοδοτικό που κοστίζει λιγότερο απο €70-80 δεν νομίζω να αξίζει τον κόπο. Γενικά τα τροφοδοτικά που έχουν ένα cooler 150mm δεν έχουν καλή θερμική συμπεριφορά. Τα τροφοδοτικά με καλώδια που βγαίνουν δεν είναι και πολύ καλή ιδέα. Συνήθως στην ίδια ισχύ το βαρύτερο είναι καλύτερο. Καλύτερα να έχουν κύκλωμα active PFC. Σίγουρα βέβαια απέξω δεν μπορείς να έχεις (σχεδόν) καμία άποψη. Αν κάποιος θέλει να δούμε κάποιο πρέπει να το ανοίξουμε... 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


nvac & valis 
δεν ανοίγετε ένα νέο topic για τροφοδοτικά και να φέρουν όσοι έχουν ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό να το ανοίξει και να το μετρήσει όποιος ξέρει και θέλει (εγώ δεν ξέρω) να βγάλουμε κανά συμπέρασμα? 
Εγώ θα μπορούσα να φέρω ένα μέτριο Heroichi ACE 480PB πο πιστεύω ότι είναι τίμια αγορά στα κάτω των 80 ευρώ με silent cooler.

----------


## Valis

> nvac & valis 
> δεν ανοίγετε ένα νέο topic για τροφοδοτικά και να φέρουν όσοι έχουν ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό να το ανοίξει και να το μετρήσει όποιος ξέρει και θέλει (εγώ δεν ξέρω) να βγάλουμε κανά συμπέρασμα? 
> Εγώ θα μπορούσα να φέρω ένα μέτριο Heroichi ACE 480PB πο πιστεύω ότι είναι τίμια αγορά στα κάτω των 80 ευρώ με silent cooler.


Συμφωνώ. Μπορείς να στείλεις μερικες φωτογραφίες από μέσα να το δούμε;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> nvac & valis 
> δεν ανοίγετε ένα νέο topic για τροφοδοτικά και να φέρουν όσοι έχουν ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό να το ανοίξει και να το μετρήσει όποιος ξέρει και θέλει (εγώ δεν ξέρω) να βγάλουμε κανά συμπέρασμα? 
> Εγώ θα μπορούσα να φέρω ένα μέτριο Heroichi ACE 480PB πο πιστεύω ότι είναι τίμια αγορά στα κάτω των 80 ευρώ με silent cooler.
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ. Μπορείς να στείλεις μερικες φωτογραφίες από μέσα να το δούμε;


Αν και είναι σε εγγύηση ακόμη θα το ανοίξω αύριο, δε φτιάχνεις στο μεταξύ ένα topic σαν πιο σχετικός με το θέμα από μένα? Για να αφήσουμε και το συγκεκριμένο topic καθαρό...

@ maximus_rediculus
Θάνο τι έκανες τελικώς με το δίσκο?

----------


## Valis

Συνέχεια για τα τροφοδοτικά εδώ παρακαλώ (όταν μεγαλώσω θα γινω mod ένα πράμα σου λέω).

Ασύρματο: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=415252
Internet: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=415252

----------


## ALTAiR

> Συνέχεια για τα τροφοδοτικά εδώ παρακαλώ (όταν μεγαλώσω θα γινω mod ένα πράμα σου λέω).
> 
> Ασύρματο: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=415252
> Internet: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=415252


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Συνέχεια για τα τροφοδοτικά εδώ παρακαλώ (όταν μεγαλώσω θα γινω mod ένα πράμα σου λέω).


Έτσι μπραβο... split self service...  ::   ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Συνέχεια για τα τροφοδοτικά εδώ παρακαλώ (όταν μεγαλώσω θα γινω mod ένα πράμα σου λέω).
> 
> 
> Έτσι μπραβο... split self service...    
> 
> @rg!


  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Συνέχεια για τα τροφοδοτικά εδώ παρακαλώ (όταν μεγαλώσω θα γινω mod ένα πράμα σου λέω).
> 
> 
> Έτσι μπραβο... split self service...    
> 
> @rg!


  ::  
Set Auto administration = True

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσεις, μάλλον ξεφύγατε λίγο  ::  ..... κατάφερα να τους πείσω να ανοίξουν RMA με την seagate..... αν φάω άκυρο και απο δαύτους, θα μετατραπεί σε έργο τέχνης... τι λέτε ?????

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πάντως εγώ παλαιότερα είχα ένα Mouse (Logitech G5). Έπεσαν νερά και τα 'παιξε.. Απο τα νεύρα μου πήρα ένα πιστολάκι και το ζέστανα τόσο πολύ που έλιωσε!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Το πήγα στην εταιρία που το αγόρασα και ... Μαντέψτε.. 
Με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως έγινε αντικατάσταση!  ::   ::

----------


## tolis12

Λοιπόν,

τα ίδια είχα ακούσει και εγω από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ όταν μετα από 7 μήνες μου κάηκε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σε 250GB HDD. Αυτό που με πείραξε όμως είναι το ύφος (ύφος πηρυνικού επιστήμονα και βάλε για να σε αποκαρδιώσουν).
Τελικά τους υποχρέωσα και μου τον αντικατέστησαν με 320GB!! γιατί αυτή ήταν η αξία την στιγμή της βλάβης (~110Ε)

Θα πρέπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να έχεις απόδειξη αγοράς.
Ειναι υποχρεωμένος αυτός που σου πουλάει το προϊόν να προβεί σε επισκευή του σε περίπτωση βλάβης (από όποιαδήποτε αιτία και αν έγινε. Αν η βλάβη οφείλεται σε σενα, έχει δικαίωμα -σωστά- να σου ζητήσει αντίτιμο για την εργασία ή/και ανταλλακτικά αλλιώς έχεις εγγύηση). 
Συνήθως οι έμποροι δεν έχουν δυνατότητα επισκευής και προβαίνουν σε αντικατάσταση του προϊόντος με άλλο ίδιο ή με αντίστοιχο κατά την ημερομηνία της βλάβης.

Ετσι 
1) πίεσέ τους να στο επισκευάσουν. 
2) Στείλε email στην υπηρεσία εξυπηρέτσης πελατών της εταιρείας.
3) Κάνε και μια καταγγελία (ένα απλό email - http://www.gge.gr) στη γεν.γραμμ.εμπορίου 

έχε υπομονή λίγες μέρες και μετά θα σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο όλο κύριε και κύριε....

Περιμένω νέα...
Καταναλωτές όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε!!!

----------


## PPZ

> Ειναι υποχρεωμένος αυτός που σου πουλάει το προϊόν να προβεί σε επισκευή του σε περίπτωση βλάβης (από όποιαδήποτε αιτία και αν έγινε. Αν η βλάβη οφείλεται σε σενα, έχει δικαίωμα -σωστά- να σου ζητήσει αντίτιμο για την εργασία ή/και ανταλλακτικά αλλιώς έχεις εγγύηση).


 ΔΕΝ ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο πολιτης να σου επισκευασει το προιον.Μονο και μονο αν το καταστημα ειναι επισης και service για τα συγκεκρημενα προιοντα.Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση σε στελνει στο authorized service για το προιον που μπορει να ειναι οπουδιποτε (και στη Κινα).Γι'αυτο προσεχεις οταν αγωραζεις κατι για το οποιο ξερεις οτι δεν εχει υποστηρηξη στην Ελλαδα.Τα προιοντα Philips καποτε τα στελνανε Ιταλια για επισκευη.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει ακομα, αλλα ετσι ηταν...

Αν θα το παραλαβει η οχι ο πολιτης εξαρταται καθαρα απο πολιτικη της εταιριας  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσεις, μάλλον ξεφύγατε λίγο  ..... κατάφερα να τους πείσω να ανοίξουν RMA με την seagate..... αν φάω άκυρο και απο δαύτους, θα μετατραπεί σε έργο τέχνης... τι λέτε ?????


θα στον φτιαξουνε ή θα στον αλλάξουνε.
Αν τίποτα δε γίνει απ' όλα αυτά μπορείς να το κρεμάσεις το πλατώ του στο μπαλκόνι, όπως στην Αθήνα κρεμάνε cds. Λένε ότι διώχνει τα περιστέρια. 
 ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Ειναι υποχρεωμένος αυτός που σου πουλάει το προϊόν να προβεί σε επισκευή του σε περίπτωση βλάβης (από όποιαδήποτε αιτία και αν έγινε. Αν η βλάβη οφείλεται σε σενα, έχει δικαίωμα -σωστά- να σου ζητήσει αντίτιμο για την εργασία ή/και ανταλλακτικά αλλιώς έχεις εγγύηση).
> 
> 
>  ΔΕΝ ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο πολιτης να σου επισκευασει το προιον.Μονο και μονο αν το καταστημα ειναι επισης και service για τα συγκεκρημενα προιοντα.Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση σε στελνει στο authorized service για το προιον που μπορει να ειναι οπουδιποτε (και στη Κινα).Γι'αυτο προσεχεις οταν αγωραζεις κατι για το οποιο ξερεις οτι δεν εχει υποστηρηξη στην Ελλαδα.Τα προιοντα Philips καποτε τα στελνανε Ιταλια για επισκευη.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει ακομα, αλλα ετσι ηταν...
> 
> Αν θα το παραλαβει η οχι ο πολιτης εξαρταται καθαρα απο πολιτικη της εταιριας


Βάσει του ΠΔ, είναι υποχρεωμένος ΑΥΤΟΣ να αναλάβει την επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση. Τα μπαλάκια τέλος..  ::

----------


## tolis12

Για να απολαύσετε και εσείς το μεγαλείο του τι σημαίνει τελικά πληρώνω και απαιτώ!!!, παραθέτω την επιστολή που έστειλε το η γραμματεία καταναλωτή (του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης) στην εταιρεία μετά την καταγγελία μου. (ομολογώ ότι όταν το είδα ένιωσα δικαίωση για όλες τις μαλ***ες που άκουσα -ότι το έκαψα εγω κλπ.κλπ.) 

Την παραθέτω αυτούσια. (Ακόμα και οι φράσεις με bold χαρακτήρες είναι από το συντάκτη της, υπάρχει και αρ. Πρωτοκόλλου)

"Θέμα: «Η από 24-10-2006 καταγγελία του καταναλωτή Αποστόλη ********λή σχετικά με ελαττωματικό σκληρό δίσκο Η/Υ»

Αναφερόμενοι στο περιεχόμενο της ως άνω καταγγελίας την οποία σας αποστέλλουμε σε φωτοαντίγραφο, παρακαλούμε να μας γνωρίσετε εντός *δέκα (10) εργάσιμων ημερών* από τη λήψη του παρόντος τις απόψεις σας και τις ενέργειές σας για την διευθέτηση του προβλήματος του εν λόγω καταναλωτή.
Σας εφιστούμε την προσοχή στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5, παρ. 3, του Ν. 2251/94 «Περί Προστασίας Καταναλωτών» (Φ.Ε.Κ. 191/16-11-1994) όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει με το άρθρο 3 του Ν. 3043/02 (ΦΕΚ192/21-8-2002) «περί πώλησης καταναλωτικών αγαθών και εγγυήσεων».
Επιπροσθέτως σας γνωρίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού Κώδικα όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον παραπάνω νόμο (άρθρο1, Ν3043/2002) «σε περίπτωση ευθύνης του πωλητή για πραγματικό ελάττωμα ή για έλλειψη συνομολογημένης ιδιότητας ο αγοραστής δικαιούται κατ’ επιλογή του: 1) να απαιτήσει χωρίς επιβάρυνσή του τη διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του πράγματος με άλλο … 2) να μειώσει το τίμημα …. 3) να υπαναχωρήσει από την σύμβαση ...».
Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Ν. 2251/94 «Περί Προστασίας Καταναλωτών», άρθρο 5, παρ. 6, «Ο προμηθευτής καινουργών διαρκών καταναλωτικών αγαθών οφείλει να εξασφαλίζει στους καταναλωτές τη *συνεχή παροχή τεχνικών υπηρεσιών* για τη συντήρηση και επισκευή τους για χρονικό διάστημα ίσο με την πιθανή διάρκεια της ζωής τους. Επίσης, οφείλει να εξασφαλίζει στους καταναλωτές *την ευχέρεια προμήθειας των ανταλλακτικών* και άλλων τυχόν προϊόντων, που απαιτούνται για τη χρήση τους σύμφωνα με τον προορισμό τους, για όλη την πιθανή διάρκεια της ζωής τους». 

"

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

> Για να απολαύσετε και εσείς το μεγαλείο του τι σημαίνει τελικά πληρώνω και απαιτώ!!!, παραθέτω την επιστολή που έστειλε το η ......
> [/b]για τη συντήρηση και επισκευή τους για χρονικό διάστημα ίσο με την πιθανή διάρκεια της ζωής τους. Επίσης, οφείλει να εξασφαλίζει στους καταναλωτές *την ευχέρεια προμήθειας των ανταλλακτικών* και άλλων τυχόν προϊόντων, που απαιτούνται για τη χρήση τους σύμφωνα με τον προορισμό τους, για όλη την πιθανή διάρκεια της ζωής τους». 
> 
> "


Μάλιστα, θυμίζει κάτι από ευρώπη. Να φανταστώ πως μετά απο αυτή την επιστολή το πρόβλημα λύθηκε άμεσα? Πως το αντιμετώπησε η εν λόγω εταιρία ?

----------


## tolis12

Τον αντικατέστησε με αντίστοιχης αξίας δίσκο (~110Ε) δηλ 320GB (από 250GB). 

Παραθέτω και την απάντηση της γγ καταναλωτή

"Σε απάντηση των διαλαμβανομένων στην ως άνω καταγγελία σας, η εταιρεία ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ COMPUTER A.E.B.E. μας απέστειλε την από 28-11-2006 επιστολή της, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο σκληρός δίσκος έχει αντικατασταθεί. 
"

Μην τρώς καμμιά μπούρδα είτε τεχνικού ή πωλητή (τους πιέζουν και αυτούς - δεν χρειάζεται να λογομαχείς με τους υπαλλήλους). 

Αν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο ειδοποίησε με. Πες μας τι εγινε τελικά.

----------


## PPZ

> Για να απολαύσετε και εσείς το μεγαλείο του τι σημαίνει τελικά πληρώνω και απαιτώ!!!, παραθέτω την επιστολή που έστειλε το η γραμματεία καταναλωτή (του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης) στην εταιρεία μετά την καταγγελία μου. (ομολογώ ότι όταν το είδα ένιωσα δικαίωση για όλες τις μαλ***ες που άκουσα -ότι το έκαψα εγω κλπ.κλπ.) 
> 
> Την παραθέτω αυτούσια. (Ακόμα και οι φράσεις με bold χαρακτήρες είναι από το συντάκτη της, υπάρχει και αρ. Πρωτοκόλλου)
> 
> "Θέμα: «Η από 24-10-2006 καταγγελία του καταναλωτή Αποστόλη ********λή σχετικά με ελαττωματικό σκληρό δίσκο Η/Υ»
> 
> Αναφερόμενοι στο περιεχόμενο της ως άνω καταγγελίας την οποία σας αποστέλλουμε σε φωτοαντίγραφο, παρακαλούμε να μας γνωρίσετε εντός *δέκα (10) εργάσιμων ημερών* από τη λήψη του παρόντος τις απόψεις σας και τις ενέργειές σας για την διευθέτηση του προβλήματος του εν λόγω καταναλωτή.
> Σας εφιστούμε την προσοχή στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5, παρ. 3, του Ν. 2251/94 «Περί Προστασίας Καταναλωτών» (Φ.Ε.Κ. 191/16-11-1994) όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει με το άρθρο 3 του Ν. 3043/02 (ΦΕΚ192/21-8-2002) «περί πώλησης καταναλωτικών αγαθών και εγγυήσεων».
> Επιπροσθέτως σας γνωρίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού Κώδικα όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον παραπάνω νόμο (άρθρο1, Ν3043/2002) «σε περίπτωση ευθύνης του πωλητή για πραγματικό ελάττωμα ή για έλλειψη συνομολογημένης ιδιότητας ο αγοραστής δικαιούται κατ’ επιλογή του: 1) να απαιτήσει χωρίς επιβάρυνσή του τη διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του πράγματος με άλλο … 2) να μειώσει το τίμημα …. 3) να υπαναχωρήσει από την σύμβαση ...».
> ...




Εδω πουθενα ομως δεν λεει οτι ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ο πωλιτης ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το επισκευασει.Αυτο ειναι τυπικο κειμενο και αφορα ΟΛΑ τα καταστηματα.Με αλλα λογια, εγω σαν πωλιτης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να αναλαβω εξασφαλιση της υποστηρηξης για το προιον που πουλαω.Αυτο θα πει, οταν μου φερεις κατι που αγωρασες απο μενα εγω πρεπει :
1. Ειτε να αναλαβω την συσκευη και να τη στειλω για πιθανη επισκευη

2. Ειτε να σε στειλω σε σημειο υποστηρηξης για την συγκεκρημενη συσκευη.

Το πρωτο ομως γινεται κατ'επιλογης του καταστηματος.Καθε καταστημα ΔΕΝ ειναι υποχρεωμενο να αναλαβει επισκευη του προιοντος, αλλα ΕΙΝΑΙ υποχρεωμενο να σου προσφερει υποστηρηξη (να σου πει που να πας το προιον για επισκευη).

Το προτο κομματι του κειμενου σου αφορα περιπτωση που σε καποιο ορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα μετα τη πωληση το προιον διαπιστοθει ελλατοματικο (συνηθος εντος ολιγον ημερον, 5-7).Τοτε το καταστημα ειναι υποχρεωμενο να σου ανταλλαξει το προιον ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ (που ελεγχεται αν τη βλαβη προκαλεσες εσυ η οχι) η να σου επιστρεψουν τα χρηματα σου.

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

> Το πρωτο ομως γινεται κατ'επιλογης του καταστηματος.Καθε καταστημα ΔΕΝ ειναι υποχρεωμενο να αναλαβει επισκευη του προιοντος, αλλα ΕΙΝΑΙ υποχρεωμενο να σου προσφερει υποστηρηξη (να σου πει που να πας το προιον για επισκευη).


Πέτρο δεν νομίζω πως αυτό είναι υποστήριξη.... ούτε καν ψυχολογική. Είναι υποχρεωμένη η εταιρία που αγόρασες κάτι να έρθει η ίδια σε επαφή με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη ενόχληση στον αγοραστή..... ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων  ::  [/quote]

----------


## tolis12

Σωστά!!!! Δηλ. αφού ο κατασκευαστής (πχ SEAGATE) αντικαθιστά τον σκληρό δίσκο ανεξάρτητα από το πως έπαθε τη βλάβη - θυμίζω ότι η seagate δίνει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση χωρίς εξαίρεση βλαβών (δες το site) τότε ο πωλητής σαν ενδιάμεσος του καταναλωτή και του κατασκευαστή είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ να προβεί ο ίδιος στην αντικατάσταση του δίσκου και όχι να σε βάλει να τον στείλεις εσύ (και να πληρώσεις τα μεταφορικά). 

Αυτά τα λένε οι νόμοι και η ΕΕ αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε έμπορος θα ήθελε να διακινδεύει τη φήμη του στην καλή εξυπηρέτηση των ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ του και να προσπαθεί να κάνει το δικηγόρο για να εφευρίσκει την όποια αστεία δικαιολογία. Ο ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ είναι ο βασιλιάς.

----------


## The Undertaker

εγώ πάλι βλέπω 4 σελίδες για κάτι το οποίο μπορούσε να λυθεί με 1 mail στην μαμα seagate......"είμαι αυτός, πήρα ΑΥΤΟ και μου χάλασε.πήρα ΑΥΤΟ και την ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΄πήγα στο κατάστημα ΤΑΔΕ και δεν μου το ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ. Καθαρίστε για μένα."

τόσο απλά..........

----------


## nvak

> εγώ πάλι βλέπω 4 σελίδες για κάτι το οποίο μπορούσε να λυθεί με 1 mail στην μαμα seagate......"είμαι αυτός, πήρα ΑΥΤΟ και μου χάλασε.πήρα ΑΥΤΟ και την ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΄πήγα στο κατάστημα ΤΑΔΕ και δεν μου το ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ. Καθαρίστε για μένα."
> 
> τόσο απλά..........


Μόνο που για το κάνει αυτό ο καθ΄ένας, θα πρέπει:
- να γνωρίζει καλά Αγγλικά 
- να είναι σε θέση να περιγράψει με σαφήνεια το πρόβλημα (τεχνικός)
- να είναι καλός χρήστης των σύγχρονων τεχνολογιών (mail αναζήτηση κλπ)
- το προιόν να είναι επώνυμο με γνωστές διευθύνσεις και service
- να μπορείς να κυνηγήσεις δικαστικά μία εταιρεία με έδρα στο εξωτερικό.

Επειδή όλα αυτά τα αυτονόητα, δεν είναι σε θέση να τα κάνουν όλοι, η πολιτεία απαιτεί να γνωρίζει να τα κάνει ο Πωλητής.

----------


## tolis12

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε nvak,

φαντάσου δηλαδή να πάθει κάτι το TOYOTA σου, ποσα θα πλήρωνες μεταφορικά ως την Ιαπωνία να το δει ο κατασκευαστής...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν μια και καλή... δεν ξέρω γιατί ο Έλληνας δεν εννοεί να καταλάβει μερικά βασικά πράγματα.

Υπεύθυνος service για ένα προϊόν σε μια χώρα είναι:

1. Ο κατασκευαστής αν έχει παράτημα στην Ελλάδα (Dell Hellas, Ibm Hellas etc)

2. Ο εγχώριος αντιπρόσωπος της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας. Intersys, infoquest pouliadis κτλ

3. Το εγχώριο εξουσιοδοτημένο service & support center

4. Αν το προϊόν έχει φτάσει στην Ελλάδα από εισαγωγή κάποιου ιδιώτη ή με παρεισαγωγή (ακα δεν αγοράζω χοντρική από Ελλάδα αλλά από κάποια άλλη χώρα πχ Ισραήλ, Γερμανία κτλ) τότε ο εισαγωγέας είναι υποχρεωμένος να αναλάβει την υποστήριξη του προϊόντος είτε ερχόμενος σε συνεννόηση με το εγχώριο service (συνήθως αν υπάρχει ο ίδιος ο κατασκευαστής στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα το προϊόν καλύπτεται από την πανευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση, αν είναι αντιπρόσωπος μπορεί να αρνηθεί την επισκευή αλλά συνήθως αυτός με την σειρά του έρχεται σε επικοινωνία με τον κατασκευαστή και καλύπτετε) είτε με τον κατασκευαστή στο εξωτερικό. Έτσι είναι αυτά ….αν αποφασίσεις να αγοράσεις φθηνά από το εξωτερικό και να πουλήσεις κοψοχρονιά, έχεις ένα ρίσκο… Αλλά το πλαίσιο και το e-shop πχ δεν νομίζω ότι θα πέσουν έξω αν σου αλλάξουν κάτι από την τσέπη τους για να σε κρατήσουν πελάτη. 

Τέλος τυπικά *ο μόνος* υπεύθυνος για την διάγνωση, αποδοχή η όχι επισκευής ή αντικατάστασης είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος, ο κατασκευαστής, ή το εξουσιοδοτημένο service, δεδομένου ότι είναι οι μόνοι ο οποίοι έχουν τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, διαγνωστικά, την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση και τα απαραίτητα στατιστικά failure rate τα οποία δείχνουν τι τείνει να θέλει ή όχι αντικατάσταση και τι αυτοκαταστρέφεται χωρίς λόγο. Λίγο πολύ ο κατασκευαστής πονά περισσότερο από τους box movers και το προϊόν του αλλά και τον πελάτη του!

Μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε τα παραπάνω όλοι εδώ και να μην κάνουμε αυτές τις συζητήσεις ξανά και ξανά και ξανά….

Αν δεν ξέρατε μέχρι τώρα … Τώρα ξέρετε!

----------


## tolis12

πολύ απλοϊκά αυτά που μας λες αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή την προστασία του από τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο ή μη και πως αυτά προασπίζονται από τη νομοθεσία. Εμένα (σαν καταναλωτή) με ενδιαφέρει όταν πληρώνω να έχω σωστό προϊόν. Επιπλέον απαιτώ από αυτόν που συναλλάχθηκα να επιληφθεί του όποιου προβλήματος και όχι να ψάχνω ποιός κάνει το σερβις που βρίσκεται και να πληρώνω και μεταφορικά. Επιτέλους και η νομοθεσία είναι υπέρ μου. 
Και το ευχαριστιέμαι αυτό αφάνταστα όταν οι έμποροι μου λένε διάφορες μπούρδες!!

Αλήθεια ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το ποστ τι εκανε τελικά;  ::

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

Κάπου μέσα στην βαβούρα, είπα πως κατόπιν επίσκεψης στο κατάστημα Χαλανδρίου, "δέχθηκαν" να ανοίξουν RMA με την seagate.... αναμένοντας.

Μπορεί να γράφτηκαν 5 σελίδες τα περισσότερα ανούσια, αλλά κάποια ποστ ήταν άκρως ενημερωτικά. Και καλό θα είναι να ενημερώνεται ο καταναλωτής για τα δικαιώματα μιας και οι έλληνες είμαστε γνωστοί ωχαδελφιστές και καταντάμε να επιβραβεύουμε με την αδιαφορία μας τον οποιοδήποτε αντιεπαγγελμάτια και κερδοσκόπο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> πολύ απλοϊκά αυτά που μας λες αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή την προστασία του από τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο ή μη και πως αυτά προασπίζονται από τη νομοθεσία. Εμένα (σαν καταναλωτή) με ενδιαφέρει όταν πληρώνω να έχω σωστό προϊόν. Επιπλέον απαιτώ από αυτόν που συναλλάχθηκα να επιληφθεί του όποιου προβλήματος και όχι να ψάχνω ποιός κάνει το σερβις που βρίσκεται και να πληρώνω και μεταφορικά. Επιτέλους και η νομοθεσία είναι υπέρ μου. 
> Και το ευχαριστιέμαι αυτό αφάνταστα όταν οι έμποροι μου λένε διάφορες μπούρδες!!
> 
> Αλήθεια ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το ποστ τι εκανε τελικά;


Απλα αν δεν κάνεις τις σωστές ερωτήσεις δεν θα πάρεις και τις σωστές απαντήσεις....

οπότε καλό είναι να ξέρεις την διαδικασία και τα τυπικά (με τις απλοϊκές εξηγήσεις παραπάνω)... για να πατάς τον κάλο εκεί που πρέπει ή να υποχωρείς ξέροντας ότι δεν έχεις καμία ελπίδα που να πήδα...!  :: 

άλλωστε αν παρατήρησες όλες οι εκδοχές που σου έδωσα δεν πάνε ποιο μακρυά από το εγχώριο εξουσιοδοτημένο service ή το σημείο πώλησης αν αυτός είναι ο εισαγωγέας..

Θεωρώ ότι έτσι ποιο συνειδητοποιημένοι θα είμαστε λιγότερο τσαμπουκαλεμενοι φλουφλιδες (χωρίς επιχειρήματα) και λιγότερο παραπονεμένοι αφού θα ξέρουμε τι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε και τι όχι.

Νομίζω ότι ο rediculus απαίτησε αυτό που έπρεπε και προφανώς δεν μπόρεσαν να του το αρνηθούν…

----------


## PPZ

> πολύ απλοϊκά αυτά που μας λες αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή την προστασία του από τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο ή μη και πως αυτά προασπίζονται από τη νομοθεσία. Εμένα (σαν καταναλωτή) με ενδιαφέρει όταν πληρώνω να έχω σωστό προϊόν. Επιπλέον απαιτώ από αυτόν που συναλλάχθηκα να επιληφθεί του όποιου προβλήματος και όχι να ψάχνω ποιός κάνει το σερβις που βρίσκεται και να πληρώνω και μεταφορικά. Επιτέλους και η νομοθεσία είναι υπέρ μου. 
> Και το ευχαριστιέμαι αυτό αφάνταστα όταν οι έμποροι μου λένε διάφορες μπούρδες!!
> 
> Αλήθεια ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το ποστ τι εκανε τελικά;



Η μονη προστασια ειναι ο καταναλωτης ο ιδιος!

Λοιπον, οπος σου ειπαμε 5 φορες παραπανω, προσεχε που πας να αγωρασεις.ΜΗΝ αγωραζεις κατι αν δεν εισαι πληρως ενημερομενως για το προιον.Δεν θα σε προστατεψει κανενας νομος....το καταστημα το πολυ πολυ θα φαει ενα προστιμο, αλλα εσυ θα μεινεις με το προιον σου χωρις υποστηρηξη και service.Και η δουλεια του πωλητη ειναι να πουλησει, οχι να σε ενημερωνει για τα δικαιωματα σου....

Anyway, οπος ειπαμε ενα καταστημα σαν το Πλαισιο η το Eshop δεν πεφτει τοσο χαμιλα.Προσοχη στους μικρους.... ::

----------


## alsafi

*Η καθε εταιρια εχει την δικια της πολιτικη.*

Αλλοι δεν σου δινουν πανευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση.
Αλλοι σου δινουν 5 χρονια εγγυηση
Αλλοι σου ζητανε λεφτα προκαταβοληκα για να σου επιστρεψουν το προιον μετα το service
Αλλοι ερχοντε και στο αλλαζουν σπιτι σου
Αλλοι σου λενε ......
Αλλοι....

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό είναι όροι εγγύησης... και κάποιες φορές δεν στέκουν κιόλας γιατί πρέπει να έχεις ένα Minimum service level στο EU...  ::  
αυτά είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο... το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις που πως και τι διεκδικείς...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

μην τρελαθούμε....σου ζητάνε λεφτά για να στο επιστρέψουν!!  ::  
που τους βρίσκετε αυτούς;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> *Η καθε εταιρια εχει την δικια της πολιτικη.*
> Αλλοι σου ζητανε λεφτα προκαταβοληκα για να σου επιστρεψουν το προιον μετα το service





> μην τρελαθούμε....σου ζητάνε λεφτά για να στο επιστρέψουν!!  
> που τους βρίσκετε αυτούς;;;


Εχει δίκιο o alsafi.
Είχα πάει σε εξουσιοδοτημένο service την Sony videocamera μου για service. Μου ζήτασαν προκαταβολικά 20 euro.
Η επισκευή στοίχισε συνολικά 60 euro. Οταν την παρέλαβα πλήρωσα την διαφορά.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Οταν την παρέλαβα *πλήρωσα την διαφορά*.


αυτό όμως δεν σε θίγει με κανένα τρόπο...
ο alsafi όμως είπε:



> σου ζητανε λεφτα προκαταβοληκα για να σου επιστρεψουν το προιον μετα το service


δηλαδή άγνωστο αν φτιάχνεται ή αν επισκευάζεται πρέπει να τους πληρώσεις!!χώρια που θα πρέπει να πας να το πάρεις...

----------


## JB172

Εννοείται ότι δεν με θίγει σε καμμία περίπτωση.
Απλώς κατέθεσα το περιστατικό για να ενισχύσω τα λεγόμενα του alsafi σχετικά με το ότι η κάθε εταιρία έχει την πολιτική της.
Αν δεν φτιαχνόταν, θα κράταγαν τα 20 euro.
Ηταν η αμοιβή τους για να βάλουν το κατσαβίδι πάνω στην μηχανή.
Και ήταν λογικό. Η μηχανή ήταν εκτός εγγύησης.
Ετσι και αλλιώς το κόστος του τεχνικού θα το πλήρωνα, είτε στην αρχή, είτε στο τέλος με την παραλαβή του προϊόντος.

----------


## The Undertaker

έκανες edit εσύ, εμένα πέταξε το forum.....  ::  
tespa...έγραφα πάνω κάτω ότι και συ....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Οταν την παρέλαβα *πλήρωσα την διαφορά*.
> 
> 
> αυτό όμως δεν σε θίγει με κανένα τρόπο...
> ο alsafi όμως είπε:
> 
> 
> ...


Και όμως από μια μεριά δίκιο έχουν.

Αν για η βλάβη δεν καλύπτετε από την εγγύηση, και είναι ακρετά μεγάλη ώστε εσύ να μην θες να την επισκευάσεις, τότε εκείνοι θα έχουν κάνει έξοδα που εσύ δεν πρόκειτε να τους τα πληρώσεις μετά...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...



++++
Λογικό είναι. Ξέρετε πόσες συσκευές έχουν "παρκάρει" στα αζήτητα των διάφορων service των εταιριών για αυτόν το λόγο?
Αν η συσκευή έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και η επισκευή της είναι ασύμφορη οικονομικά, πάρα πολλές φορές κανένας δεν πάει στο service για να την πάρει πίσω. Και φυσικά το κόστος της απασχόλησης του τεχνικού το "τρώει" το service.

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει.....  ::

----------


## PPZ

Πολυ καλα νεα! 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει.....


Λαμπρά νεα!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει.....


Από το κατάστημα?

----------


## The Undertaker

> Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει.....


  ::   ::

----------


## ridiculus_maximus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ridiculus_maximus
> 
> Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει..... 
> 
> 
> Από το κατάστημα?


Ναι απο το κατάστημα ...

----------


## ALTAiR

[quote=ridiculus_maximus]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ridiculus_maximus":4f7b2
> 
> Τελικά άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία, ο σκληρός θα γίνει τελικά αντικατάσταση.... Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει..... 
> 
> 
> Από το κατάστημα?


Ναι απο το κατάστημα ...[/quote:4f7b2]
Cool, αφού σε παιδέψανε πρώτα βέβαια...

----------


## Valis

> Cool, αφού σε παιδέψανε πρώτα βέβαια...


Greek style!

----------


## Bill.amd

κι όμως συνέβη ξανά! σε seagate250 sata όταν έγινε αλλαγή του τροφοδοτικού με AΛΛO πιο δυνατό κάηκε η συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια. corsair TO καινούριο. μήπως η seagate έχει γενικά πρόβλημα; πάντως αυτός ο δίσκος αντικαταστάθηκε με λίγη σχετικά ταλαιπωρία.

----------

